# how to turn on computer with keyboard/mouse?



## JanJan (May 30, 2012)

i have a new tz77b motherboard with i3 2120. i know the bios has that function and i have tried to do it but somehow it didnt work. may be i just didnt now the right steps?


----------



## Sinzia (May 30, 2012)

usually for those you need to use a PS/2 keyboard/mouse. Are you using USB?


----------



## Frick (May 30, 2012)

Sinzia said:


> usually for those you need to use a PS/2 keyboard/mouse. Are you using USB?



I thought so too. Or have anyone come up with something new??


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2012)

The only way it will work with USB (that I know of) is if there is an option for it in the bios. It will be labeled as USB "always on" or something like that.


----------



## JanJan (May 30, 2012)

im using usb for both keyboard and mouse. there are option for both mouse and keyboard in the bios but i just dont know how to get it to work...

edit: so i need ps/2 ? arent most mouse and keyboard nowadays are usb?
edit2: i looked back at bios and it's indeed only for ps2. my front panel power switch broke so i have to turn on the comp with mobo from now on. lame...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 30, 2012)

So get a ps2 mouse , they're better anyway...


----------



## white phantom (May 30, 2012)

JanJan said:


> im using usb for both keyboard and mouse. there are option for both mouse and keyboard in the bios but i just dont know how to get it to work...
> 
> edit: so i need ps/2 ? arent most mouse and keyboard nowadays are usb?
> edit2: i looked back at bios and it's indeed only for ps2. my front panel power switch broke so i have to turn on the comp with mobo from now on. lame...



ps2 mice are dead cheap if not free if u can find one kicking about why not just plug it in for the use of just being a power on switch? and use your usb mouse as normal?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 30, 2012)

white phantom said:


> ps2 mice are dead cheap if not free if u can find one kicking about why not just plug it in for the use of just being a power on switch? and use your usb mouse as normal?



Ooooh this guy is using his noodle!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 31, 2012)

Or he could replace the power switch, or connect the reset switch to the power switch header on the motherboard.


----------



## robal (May 31, 2012)

If BIOS has options to enable "power on by USB" it should work.

Note that there may be other options (or even jumpers on MB itself !) that interfere with this function.
What you're looking for are things like:
- "ERP ready"  or  "low power standby"  or "Green standby something..."    (you should disable those)
- "+5V VSB in standby"  (you should enable it)

You mobo may have a jumper for setting +5VSB behaviour.

Basically, what you want is USB power to be active when your PC if OFF, so USB peripherals work, and thus, can turn the PC ON.


Cheers,


----------



## temp02 (May 31, 2012)

My board (4CoreDual-SATA2) has a jumper called "USB_PWR1" that when set to enabled allows you to use the "PS2 Power On" (Keyboard/Mouse) on USB devices too. The setup is configurable within Advanced ACPI BIOS settings (just like the RTC Alarm Power On).


----------



## JanJan (May 31, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Or he could replace the power switch, or connect the reset switch to the power switch header on the motherboard.



Omg never know you can switch around like that. Plugging the reset switch into power header did the trick. Many thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 31, 2012)

You're Welcome.


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2012)

Glad to see it was an easy fix for you.  You can buy replacement parts from some shops like Performance-PCs.com

FYI - there may be other BIOS options, depending on the system.  I had one board that I could turn on the PC by pressing any two keys on the keyboard.  That worked fine until the kids were old enough to reach up there and started turning it on by mashing the keyboard.  From then on I was able to use a key combo (like Ctrl+F1) to power on the system.  But I will go on to say that these were systems I had a while back (4-6 years+), and I have not looked at anything like this recently.


----------

